
What kind of small project can I undertake now that I have free time? - redxblood
I´m having a lot of free time lately, and I´d like to start a project. I would prefer to make it an open source project, or it could be a little service for free.<p>Either way, I wonder if anyone has ideas for this.
======
richardboegli
First thing, change post to an Ask HN.

Second thing, add more detail ;)

Add more detail about your interests, previous projects and skill sets.

How much free time? 10,20,30 etc hours per week?

How long will this free time last? A month, a quarter, a year?

------
saluki
Build something you're interested in something you would use.

You could also pick out a new language or skill set you'd like to learn and
use that so it's a double win.

There will be others like you that find it useful.

------
jdaaph
Kaggle!!! National Data Science Bowl, if you like AI / machine learning, it's
the way to go. You'll know interesting people and collaborate with them, and
there are chances you can win money and put results on your resume!

